# UK events/seminar dates?



## Sarah (Feb 12, 2006)

Hope this is the right place to post this, Its about MAC so I'd think so, anyway..
Basically I NEVER hear about events/seminars at counters which is annoying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 so I was just wondering if anybody knows of any or hears about any in the future in London or close by and even Wales could maybe post about them, Id be so greatful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I went to one a couple of years back and had such fun I want to go to more.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Sanne (Feb 12, 2006)

maybe you can call the counters every week?? or ask a counter to call you when they have one?


----------



## poddygirl (Feb 12, 2006)

Are you on their customer lists? I remember you saying you go to HOF Bluewater - the MAs there always ask at the checkout if you are in their database. I get postcards and invites to the events there and I assume it is because I'm in their customer database. HTH.


----------



## Sarah (Feb 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *poddygirl* 
_Are you on their customer lists? I remember you saying you go to HOF Bluewater - the MAs there always ask at the checkout if you are in their database. I get postcards and invites to the events there and I assume it is because I'm in their customer database. HTH._

 
Yep i'm on their database and have been for a year or so now but I still never get anything through the post which I always find weird maybe I'll get them to check my address is right next time I go, if it is I guess im just unlucky haha
Thanks for the reply anyway


----------

